# Pautzkee Eggs for Steelhead?



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

This may be a silly question, but wanted to check with the community about your experience with the pautzkee salmon eggs for steelhead trout. I have always fished, jigs, minnows and spawn for Steelies but recently have been killing trout with single or double salmon eggs on a hook from Pautzkee and wanted to see if others have ever tried it for steelhead? I imagine there isn't any reason it wouldn't work if you are using a natural-looking bait. I imagine the yellow jackets and chartreuse garlic may be less productive, but thought I would ask.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I preferred the 'balls-o-fiar', single on a 12, sure miss that rat-a-tat-tat, pics please


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I use the pautzke fireballs some and do pretty good, I use them single or tie 3 in a sack. One jar last year I added a little anise extract and that was hot late January thru spring for me. This year I bought a jar of the pautzke balls-o-fire and used fire cure and tyed sacks with them, they worked ok, but not as good as salmon egg sacks I used last year.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I did well with the Orange Deluxe this year. 3-4 in chartreuse mesh. I also did well with their Premium Trout eggs tied in sacs.


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

BNiemo said:


> I did well with the Orange Deluxe this year. 3-4 in chartreuse mesh. I also did well with their Premium Trout eggs tied in sacs.


I have also done well with orange Deluxe I think the best part is the fact that I can fish a single or double egg on a bare hook if needed for finicky fish


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

InlandKid said:


> I use the pautzke fireballs some and do pretty good, I use them single or tie 3 in a sack. One jar last year I added a little anise extract and that was hot late January thru spring for me. This year I bought a jar of the pautzke balls-o-fire and used fire cure and tyed sacks with them, they worked ok, but not as good as salmon egg sacks I used last year.


I would advise against using fire cure on the trout eggs from Pautzkee because they are already cured. They come preserved so curing them again tends to in my experience make them to hot for most steelhead, though I know salmon don't mind a hotter cure.


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

EnonEye said:


> I preferred the 'balls-o-fiar', single on a 12, sure miss that rat-a-tat-tat, pics please


Single or double eggs on a size 8 octopus circle has been killer for me especially because I can run it on the bottom of a tandem rig behind a jig so I can hit both sides of the steelhead appetite


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

JoyAnonymous said:


> I would advise against using fire cure on the trout eggs from Pautzkee because they are already cured. They come preserved so curing them again tends to in my experience make them to hot for most steelhead, though I know salmon don't mind a hotter cure.


Oh thanks, I wondered why they weren't doing too great for me this season that explains it.


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

InlandKid said:


> Oh thanks, I wondered why they weren't doing too great for me this season that explains it.


Yeah I made that mistake once and then when I read the package again it made sense given that stores sell them on the shelves and not in a fridge


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

You can cure the premium trout eggs in the 8 oz. jar. They are just straight trout eggs.


----------

